# Ne Is NOT Skill-Oriented



## KevinHeaven (Apr 6, 2015)

I am afraid my Ne is keeping me from progressing. I always have this mentality "I am gonna do this and learn that with 3 years of practice I will be good" how can I check if I am gonna do what I want or am I just living in the future


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

Raawx said:


> You're saying a lot of what you are and not really providing explanation, something Ne does in excess. Have you considered Se dominance. Please don't take this as a threat or attack.
> 
> If not, could you try and explain your reasoning for acquiring skills? You didn't really say.


I value the practical act of acquiring skills because the only idea of acquiring them isn't enough to me.
It's like having an object in your hands or just imagining you possess it; I know some people are just happy imagining it, but personally I don't feel satisfied until I truly have it.
Same goes for skills: until I don't feel I have reached a good level of competence, I don't feel content.
If I say I'd like to learn X, then there's 100% the chance that I'm going to find some time to learn it. It might be tomorrow, in a month or in a few years; depends on how much I consider the skill I want to acquire important. I think that the more things you can do, the better it is.
I hope I was clear enough.

I considered Se-dominance, but I discarded it because Ni would be too developed for me to be an ESTP.


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

KevinInHeaven said:


> I am afraid my Ne is keeping me from progressing. I always have this mentality "I am gonna do this and learn that with 3 years of practice I will be good" how can I check if I am gonna do what I want or am I just living in the future


I can assure you that if you have Ne within the top two functions, then your Ne is definitely not the problem that's keeping you back. Ne will push with white hot intensity to accomplish what it wants, but understand it's a present moment function, long term planning isn't it's best suit unless your long term plan leaves a shit ton of room for a plethora of possibilities to be chosen from to accomplish that long term goal. If youre trying to stick to one road for a long term plan, then yes it may seem like Ne is holding you back because it needs to be able to switch up, be able to change route at the drop of a dime, without any regard for anything besides what it has its eyes set on in the specific moment.

Basically if you don't want to hinder your Ne then you just have to go with the flow, everything else will out it self together (or itll at least seem like it).


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

Harizu said:


> I value the practical act of acquiring skills because the only idea of acquiring them isn't enough to me.
> It's like having an object in your hands or just imagining you possess it; I know some people are just happy imagining it, but personally I don't feel satisfied until I truly have it.
> Same goes for skills: until I don't feel I have reached a good level of competence, I don't feel content.
> *If I say I'd like to learn X, then there's 100% the chance that I'm going to find some time to learn it. *It might be tomorrow, in a month or in a few years; depends on how much I consider the skill I want to acquire important. I think that the more things you can do, the better it is.
> ...


That just feels so Se, though. It's tangible, it's certain. The goal is made and just as quickly it's attained. There is none of that separation between ideal and reality. What you say _is_​ reality.



Atrium Strutionum said:


> I can assure you that if you have Ne within the top two functions, then your Ne is definitely not the problem that's keeping you back. Ne will push with white hot intensity to accomplish what it wants, but understand it's a present moment function, long term planning isn't it's best suit unless your long term plan leaves a shit ton of room for a plethora of possibilities to be chosen from to accomplish that long term goal. If youre trying to stick to one road for a long term plan, then yes it may seem like Ne is holding you back because it needs to be able to switch up, be able to change route at the drop of a dime, without any regard for anything besides what it has its eyes set on in the specific moment.
> 
> Basically if you don't want to hinder your Ne then you just have to go with the flow, everything else will out it self together (or itll at least seem like it).


I don't think you read anything I posted. I actually think you don't understand Ne. Se pushes with the hot intensity, Ne really doesn't.


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

Raawx said:


> That just feels so Se, though. It's tangible, it's certain. The goal is made and just as quickly it's attained. There is none of that separation between ideal and reality. What you say _is_​ reality.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you read anything I posted. I actually think you don't understand Ne. Se pushes with the hot intensity, Ne.


That's cool, we can agree to disagree :tongue:


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

Atrium Strutionum said:


> That's cool, we can agree to disagree :tongue:


...I think that defeats the purpose of disagreement?


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

Raawx said:


> ...I think that defeats the purpose of disagreement?


Well, then I guess I shall rephrase: We are in an obvious disagreement, where you believe Ne is one thing, and I believe it is something else. Based on the fact that my belief differs from yours, and from simple deduction that you tend to center your world around your beliefs, you have indubitably picked up another belief that my belief must be wrong in order for yours to not be wrong, leading you to state "I actually think you don't understand Ne".

Now such a comment would warrant a debate between us to try and convince the other that they are wrong, and drop their belief for the other that's not theirs and is presented. This is where the problem sets up, I as a person who bases and/or derives their definitions solely from Jungs definitions will oy use him as a source, but you don't have to believe that Jung is a credible source source, therefore can, and with 100% certainty will deny anything he, I, or anyone states that disproves your believe on what Ne is. 

All of this will take up countless pages, lead us no where where,and waste both of our sweet dear times. I for one am of the side of not wanting to waste my time for something that's not going to benefit me in any way possible while depleting a fraction of the reserves of energy I have stored for the day, energy I really don't want to waste debating to no end with you.

So I'm just going to state that I disagree with your belief of Ne and your statement directed towards my understanding of Ne, then you can go and say whatever you want to convince whoever that your belief is correct above all else, or you can agree that we are at a fundamental disagreement that is irreconcilable and let your thread proceed from there.

The choice is yours, but either way I'm not going to engage in mental sparring today with you my dear.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Raawx said:


> That just feels so Se, though. It's tangible, it's certain. The goal is made and just as quickly it's attained. There is none of that separation between ideal and reality. What you say _is_​ reality.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you read anything I posted. I actually think you don't understand Ne. Se pushes with the hot intensity, Ne really doesn't.


This is what I particularly identify with and I think it speaks to Shadow Logic's point:



Jung on the Ne type said:


> The intuitive is never to be found in the world of accepted reality-values, but he has a keen nose for anything new and in the making. Because he is always seeking out new possibilities, stable conditions suffocate him. He seizes on new objects or situations with great intensity, sometimes with extraordinary enthusiasm, only to abandon them cold-bloodedly, without any compunction and apparently without remember them, as soon as their range is known and no further developments can be divined. So long as a new possibility is in the offing, the intuitive is bound to it with the shackles of fate.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Raawx said:


> Ne is the perception of potential. Often, the existence of a certain potential is a cognitive near equivalent of the attainment of that potential.
> 
> For instance, in an Ne ego the value attributed to the following two statements are _nearly_ equivalent:
> 
> ...


These things are really relatable. I need a sense of urgency to really get to it. For the most part, thinking about all the things I can do to improve my skills is usually enough to satisfy my inner being.


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

Raawx said:


> That just feels so Se, though. It's tangible, it's certain. The goal is made and just as quickly it's attained. There is none of that separation between ideal and reality. What you say _is_​ reality.


That's true; but it's just that I don't feel I am a Se-dom since Ni in my case wouldn't be so weak.
Maybe another type who uses Se?


----------



## SalvinaZerelda (Aug 26, 2010)

I see other people with Ne having strong and _apparent_ skill sets.. like they're amazing artists, musicians, and writers.. but.. I mostly am just aware of having interests in all of those areas.
I'm glad that just lacking the skillsets doesn't mean I'm not an INFP. o_o [some of the videos on Youtube about MBTI make ISFPs and INFPs sound way too similar]

but I think one of the problems people with Ne can run into is spreading yourself too thin, I guess? like having way too many hobbies and interests..

I've found that generally I'm either very ADD or I'm very obsessive about one thing.. so I can kind of flip-flop in between those two things, but once I become addicted to something, people have to drag me back to reality. o.o;

but the more hobbies I have, the less likely am to finish a project because I get distracted and I'm going about things half-hearted.


----------



## KevinHeaven (Apr 6, 2015)

Rune said:


> I see other people with Ne having strong and _apparent_ skill sets.. like they're amazing artists, musicians, and writers.. but.. I mostly am just aware of having interests in all of those areas.
> I'm glad that just lacking the skillsets doesn't mean I'm not an INFP. o_o [some of the videos on Youtube about MBTI make ISFPs and INFPs sound way too similar]
> 
> but I think one of the problems people with Ne can run into is spreading yourself too thin, I guess? like having way too many hobbies and interests..
> ...


I can relate to being really good at a lot of things. But yes I feel my weakness is getting interested into too many things that I get lost. Yesterday I was a science freak now I am an art freak lol.


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

Skill and determination are both broadened by the notion of either will or focus, therefore Se/Si will embrace skill and actually achieving one's goals in terms of self enrichment through interaction with the outside world or with one's determination will overjoy both sensing functions as they deal primarily with engaging in activities and achievement. Ne will strive for as much as it can imagine in terms of touching inner goals and overdesired states of mind, it will want to broad itself and build towards a higher ideal, an ideal of soul and spirit though its lack of focus (terrible Si/Se) will most likely diverge it on thousands of roads with no structure and determination, therefore for Ne, only the thought is enlightening however the details of achieving its goal can ruin its secretly posed drive. Ne has such a great potential and rich external world but its tendency to be promiscuous in terms of ideas makes it difficult to transcend to other achievement realms.

At the same time, the ideal mental and intellectual enjoyment Ne takes from broadening and discovering naturally puts strings in between cords of heart therefore focusing and acting on its ideas can ruin the realm of delight produced, a higher drug of thought.


----------



## slemo (Apr 6, 2015)

Where do you get your motivation from?

You say you want to do something but you don't do it.
My guess is that you don't want to learn spanish because you think it is boring, same with CSS.
Otherwise you would have done it already.

Do the things you enjoy, not things that would make you popular.


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

emberfly said:


> By CSS do you mean Cascading Style Sheets?
> 
> If so, LEARN IT!! It's so much fun, and you can easily learn it in a day, especially if you're already very familiar with HTML. It has come in handy for me many times throughout my life. And somehow it always seems to impress people. Especially older people. Even though literally anyone could do it.


This post inspired me to use my day off tomorrow to learn CSS. I've always wanted to learn but never knew how long it would take. I've dabbled in it before and know how to edit it to my liking but not how to write or fully understand it. Thanks for inadvertently giving me the little push I needed to go ahead and actually do it!

On topic: I always think about the things I could be doing but don't end up doing any of them because it would omit all the other options. I spend a lot of time sitting around killing time until I decide what to do - I waste time keeping my options open for myself. By saying "I will devote my entire day to learning CSS" and truly committing to that, I am taking away the option for me to watch movies or work on my play or clean my room, which are other things I was originally considering doing.

I like to pretend I don't have this issue of wanting to keep my options open, as I don't consider myself "fickle." Only fickle to myself, only self-limiting. By keeping my options open (_imagining_ the skills I could be acquiring, rather than choosing one skill to _work_ on) I am limiting myself.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

justforthespark said:


> This post inspired me to use my day off tomorrow to learn CSS. I've always wanted to learn but never knew how long it would take. I've dabbled in it before and know how to edit it to my liking but not how to write or fully understand it. Thanks for inadvertently giving me the little push I needed to go ahead and actually do it!
> 
> On topic: I always think about the things I could be doing but don't end up doing any of them because it would omit all the other options. I spend a lot of time sitting around killing time until I decide what to do - I waste time keeping my options open for myself. By saying "I will devote my entire day to learning CSS" and truly committing to that, I am taking away the option for me to watch movies or work on my play or clean my room, which are other things I was originally considering doing.
> 
> I like to pretend I don't have this issue of wanting to keep my options open, as I don't consider myself "fickle." Only fickle to myself, only self-limiting. By keeping my options open (_imagining_ the skills I could be acquiring, rather than choosing one skill to _work_ on) I am limiting myself.


HTML & CSS | Codecademy


----------

